# Murray 10/30 drive belt problem



## 68joecool (Aug 5, 2010)

Hi guys, the drivebelt keeps jumping off my murray 10/30 mower.
checked tensioner, fitted new bearings, changed drive belt. any ideas?
Thanks, Joe


----------



## mkirksmith (Jun 28, 2011)

*murray drive belt*

Hi,

I've the same drive belt problem with my mother's Murray 10/30. I was wondering if you found out how to fix it. She took it to the local supplier and they said the gearbox had gone - but didn't explain how or why (1). 

Thanks,

Michael 

1. I'm not inclined to believe them as they told me that a previous lawnmower was unfixable - I found that I could fix it in 5 mins with a £4 part.


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

Check for alignment of the two pulleys. If they are not in the same plane of rotation, the belt can spin off.


----------



## mkirksmith (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi Bob22,

Thanks - That's a possibility. I went to the service centre of the suppliers today as the Murray had been returned to my mother by them without the pulley wheel on the gearbox. I asked why they thought the gearbox was bust and why the mower had to be scrapped. 

The service guy replied that they thought that the input shaft was slightly loose and they reckoned that's what had caused the belt to come off - "and it will keep coming off". As spare parts weren't available it couldn't be fixed so the mower had to be scrapped.

We looked at the gearbox and the input shaft was only slightly loose. He said that the pulley is wide and that would amplify any looseness. That's true, however, I suggested that the cause might also be a) the belt was old and loose and a tight newer one might help, and b) a shim/washer could be put in to reduce any looseness. Your alignment suggestion is another possibility. All of these are cheaper than scrapping the mower and should have been tested/tried as well. The service guy admitted that these might help stop the belt coming off...... 

I asked where the pulley was - the reply was "They must have cut it off". I asked for a replacement as the mower should have been returned in the state it was taken, and he replied that he'd "look out for one".... I'll push for this. 

I think what has happened is that a) they get a mower from an old lady, b) they cut off the pulley to have a look, c) they decide it has to be scrapped on rather untested grounds, and don't try any alternatives, and d) then they tell her she needs a new mower (bought from them, of course).

They cut off the pulley rather than take it off properly as they had already decided she'd scrap it on their advice.... my mother says they wouldn't have expected me to turn up and ask questions.


----------

